# help how to turn on light up fan



## BSKTBLL (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys i just bought a gamer case put together my own motherboard and system every thing and everything boots up but the fan wont turn on. how do i get it to light up. im certain nothings blown. it would be great if i had some help


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Check the three pin conector to make sure it's in all the way. Where is it connected on the Motherboard? Post your system specs so that the problem can be better addressed. 

Jones


----------



## BSKTBLL (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry im not sure wich 3 pin connector. we are taling about the light up accessory fan right.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How many pins are on the wire coming off the fan 2, 3, or 4?


----------



## BSKTBLL (Dec 31, 2008)

there are 6 molex that connect together and there pins are 4


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a 4 pin Molex connector you just plug it into a female Molex from the power supply when ever you turn on the pc the fan and light should come on.


----------

